# foxpro spitfire



## old badger (Jan 6, 2011)

hi everyone--am new to this forum--I am an old longtime hunter and just strarted hunting coyotes this past fall because there are more coyotes than deer.just bought a spitfire and would like to know how long on calling sequences and volume.got 4 coyotes just using a cheap rabbit distress call since last fall--old luck maybe.thankyou- any help appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum old badger!

To tell the truth I normally stop every 2 min max and sit and look for a minute or two but I have had luck just letting the caller go too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*------OB --Your going to like the S---F---I like Don don't usally let it go for long ---I use it like my Hand calls --- play for a bit shutter down for a min or two---all depends on your set up---Lots of times I'm using both at the same time---Hey congrads on the Kills---sounds like you got it under controll--And welcome to PT _____sb*


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

welcome to pt.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok like all of the above run it for 2-3 min wait for a min, start your caller out with low volume and slowly increase it. (JMO) Put the caller aways from you 30-35 yards and if you have a decoy put it by the caller will keep there eyes off you.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Lots of good convo out here on calling. Hit "What's new" and see if it turns up something that helps.

Everyone has their own style. I try to think like the prey that I am trying to imitate. They're small, have small lungs, and die pretty fast.







Here in TX, you might be better off sounding like a berry or grasshopper (just check the scat!!). I think most of our yotes are vegans and since we can't seem to get a decent frost, they may never change their minds.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Chris, your getting better at this game, you said it perfect-- THINK like the prey is so very important, like when making sets and you have caught something, look where the animal came in and how they approached the set, easier if there's snow, take this info. and apply out in the field when predator hunting and your success should improve hopefully!!!


----------



## old badger (Jan 6, 2011)

Whats a good reliable coyote distress mouth call?I am not sure with spitfire of what calls to use and for how long.Also can I get foxbang on my spitfire?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT old badger. You can't really go wrong with a cottontail or jackrabbit distress for coyotes. Check out this interview with an expert. 



 Another good one, has been for me anyway is a yellowhammer woodpecker. Mix up your calling time, pauses, volume etc. and find out what works for you. Can't help with any thing on your foxpro, never even seen one in person.


----------



## luckyshot (Feb 3, 2011)

We got a decent frost here this morning. 0 degrees at 5:30am.How bout Austin?


----------

